

Show HN: our online game made with Lisp/Erlang/Flash - kskocik
http://www.neuroarena.com

======
kskocik
Hi guys, I would be happy if you can share some advice how would you approach
marketing and promotion in this case.

Our ad budget is around 3-4K, and our indie game studio is a total newcomer,
nobody really knows us. Plus, we don't have any experience with doing promo,
nor we have any already built audience.

Thanks, Karol Skocik

